# Canon T2i Filming tips?



## EngageTutorials (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, not sure if this is the right section but i thought i might as well try...

Anyway, i recently bought a Canon T2i about 3 days ago and i am very satisfied with the images it produces but not so much with the video quality. I see YouTube videos with AMAZING quality but when i take a video its bland and just not that great. Are there specific settings to use for filming? Is it the lense? (I am using the Kit Lense) which i though would be most of the problem...I just ordered the 50MM 1.8 II will that produce sharper and better video quality? 

Sorry if i dragged this on to much. I am new with photography/film and i wanted to make sure i was explaining it well =]


----------



## dylanstraub (Oct 8, 2011)

I have this camera and have taken some video clips that came out pretty well. Please post specifically what constitutes bland and not great. Also it would be helpful to know what conditions you are shooting in. Keep in mind that the lens your using has some limitations. Post back with some more information and we'll see what can be done.


----------

